# D-Tivo is locking up after upgrade



## jeff.wright (Dec 1, 2004)

After my OEM hard drive went out, I upgraded to a Seagate 300GB drive. Upgrade went well, I now see 290+ hours, received the 6.2 upgrade and all locals and subscribed channels make scheduled recordings.

However, every few days the system will hard lock and the only solution is to pull the power cable and reboot the system. Then all works fine again until a few more days go by.

Its been about 3 full weeks since my upgrade and its locked up about 5 times. Once even while I was watching a scheduled recording.

Temperature reports as "Normal" in the info screens, so I don't think its overheating. Have I got another bum drive? There were no problems reported while it was plugged into my PC for the upgrade.

Any other thoughts besides running a scan on the drive from a PC?


----------



## captain_video (Mar 1, 2002)

Check your cable connections. I had a HR10-250 that did the same thing and ended up replacing the IDE cable. It's worked fine ever since.


----------



## winders (Jul 29, 2003)

Did you use a swap size larger than 127 on the restore?

If yes, did you use tpip to fix the swap header?

If yes, what version of tpip did you use and want command did you issue to fix the swap header?

Scott


----------

